# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Օլիմպիական խաղեր 2014

## Artgeo

Այսօր գիշերը Գվատեմալայում կընտրվի 2014 թվականի ձմեռվա օլիմպիական խաղերի մայրաքաղաքը: Ըստ ձեզ, ո՞ր քաղաքը կհաղթի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ափսոս Կանադան չկա մրցակցող երկրների մեջ.. իսկ Կանադայի բացակայության դեպքում` Զալցբուրգը կլինի

----------


## Երվանդ

Սոչինել ոչ վատ շանսեր ունի, մանավանդ որ Պուտինը անձամբա ներկայացնելու իրանց ծրագիրը:

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց
Սոչիում լիներ կարելի էր գնալ գեղասահքը նայելու, կայֆ կլիներ :Smile:

----------


## Vishapakah

Իհարկե Սոչիյում. Մյուս քաղաքները շանսեր չունեն.

----------


## Artgeo

Իրականում Սոչին մեծ խնդիրներ ունի ինֆրաստրուկտուրայի հետ կապված: 
Կա ընդամենը մեկ ճանապարհ, որը ամեն օր խցանվում է, օլիմպիական խաղերին անհրաժեշտ ինֆրաստրուկտուրան մտադիր են կառուցել արգելանոցի տարածքում... և այլն, և այլն...
Իմ կարծիքով ամենահավանականը Զալցբուրգն է:

----------


## Artgeo

Ընդամենը 4 ձայնի առավելությամբ (Պխենչխան - 57, Սոչի - 61) հաղթեց Սոչին;

----------


## Ուրվական

Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ, քանի որ Պուտինը գնացել էր: Պատկերացնում եք, Պուտինը գնացել ա, ու Սոչին չի հաղթել, ոնց կընկներ Պուտինի ռեյտինգը: Եթե ինքը չիմանար, որ Սոչին ա հաղթելու, չէր գնալու: Ամեն դեպքում, ինձ թվում ա, որ Ռուսաստանը շատ լավ կարող է անցկացնել այս օլիմպիադան: Դե ինչ, սպասենք:

----------


## Vishapakah

Բա որ ասում էի. :Tongue: 

Նախ Ավստրայի հեղինակությունը ընկել էր, կապված 6 մարզիկների դոպինգի սկանդալի, որի պատճառով նրանց ցմահ որակազրկել էին, հետո էլ Զալցբուրգը կեղծ տվյալներ էր ներկայացրել, թե իփռ ունի արդեն 11 մարզական կառույց. Դիտորտները գրանցել էին, որ դրանցից մեկը բերված տվյալներին չի համապատասխանում. :Think: 

Կորեական քաղաքան էլ, ամենամոտ օդանավակայանից հեռու է եղել 200 կիլոմետր, որը ավելորդ խնդիրներ կառաչացներ Օլիմպիադան պատշաճ մակարդակով անցկացնելու.

Ես արդեն նշել էի, որ Սոչիից բացի, այլ քաղաքները շանսեր չունեն.

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես արդեն նշել էի, որ Սոչիից բացի, այլ քաղաքները շանսեր չունեն.


+ Պուտինը չէր գնա, եթե համողված չլիներ, որ Սոչին է ընտրվելու: Ի դեպ ընտրությունները երկու փուլով են անցել: Առաջին փուլում Սոչին հետ էր Պխենչխանից: Զալցբուրգին ձայն տվողների մեծ մասը ձայնը տվեց Սոչիին: 

Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում է Պուտինի ու նրա թիմակիցների աժիոտաժը այս ամենի շուրջ: Այսօր բոլոր ռուսական պրոպուտինյան ալիքները ամպագորգոռ հայտարարություններով են լեցուն: «Սա ոչ միայն սպորտի հաղթանակ է, այլ քաղաքալան գնահատական մեր երկրի առաջընթացին ու ազատության»  :Shok:   :Think:

----------

